# Group of delenatii & HCM



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 3, 2022)

Delenatii var. album, Ho Chi Minh (made with delenatii var. dunkel), delenatii and delenatii (reg x dunkel) from left to right.
Album & standard delenatii are repeat bloomers and the others are first time blooming new purchases from Waldo visit last month.
HCM is sitting in the back so the flower does appear proportionally correct but it is much larger than delenatii flowers.
The photo turned out dull due to lack of sun today but I’m posting anyway. My apologies.

The second shot is of the first flower of the same HCM on a sunny day last week. The color is correct here. Imagine how vibrant these flowers are!  This first bloom was even larger but only lasted for short few days before those brown marks appeared.
All are mildly scented except for HCM.


----------



## LO69 (Apr 4, 2022)

A nice family!!! Definetely one of my favourite paph!


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 4, 2022)

Fabulous display!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 4, 2022)

That's quite a family you have there! For some reason my HCM didn't spike this year.


----------



## Carmella.carey (Apr 4, 2022)

There like  I don't know why but in this species I always see a face. (More than others)
Patrick


----------



## Cearbhael (Apr 4, 2022)

I LOVE HCM


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 17, 2022)

Cearbhael said:


> I LOVE HCM


Same! 
I only wish they lasted longer in bloom.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 17, 2022)

Carmella.carey said:


> There like  I don't know why but in this species I always see a face. (More than others)
> Patrick


You must have a good imagination. I only just see the alphabet H and that's it. lol


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 17, 2022)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> That's quite a family you have there! For some reason my HCM didn't spike this year.


My other HCM that took many years to finally bloom last spring is not showing any signs of blooming yet. So, you're not alone.
That one was of very high quality, though. So I intent on waiting. 
This one has extra dark colors and the plant is rather compact,,,for now, that is. So, this is also a keeper.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Apr 17, 2022)

HCM developed brown spots and fell off in just short few days, which was expected.
All the delenatii are still going strong with fait rose fragrance.
My other delenatii album looks to have a late spike coming. It is one with strong fragrance, so I'm excited!!


----------



## GuRu (Apr 18, 2022)

Your family photo is a feast for the eyes  and it's quality isn't that bad. So no need to apologize.
Flower and especially the foliage of your HCM look very close to Paph. vietnamense. So the vietnamense genes dominate the DNA of this plant.


Happypaphy7 said:


> Same! I only wish they lasted longer in bloom.


Yes, short living flowers are the great disadvantage of HCM. What a bummer !


----------



## Guldal (Apr 18, 2022)

What can I do, but echo the praise of the above: Gorgeous, Happy! 

And a slightly delayed, but no less well meant: Happy Holidays/Easter/Passover (choose the one, you prefer!) to y'all!


----------



## GuRu (Apr 18, 2022)

Guldal said:


> .......Happy Holidays/Easter/Passover (choose the one, you prefer!) to y'all!



Jens, I'm modest and take them all ! Same to you !


----------



## Paphman910 (Apr 18, 2022)

Such a wonderful group of plants and the HCM are really beautiful.


----------



## Hien (Apr 18, 2022)

the alba one is perfect.


----------



## SuperPaph (Apr 19, 2022)

These are beautiful. I still haven´t seen signs of blooming in my HCM. Hope when it happen, flower lack more than one month like two years ago.


----------



## The Mutant (Apr 23, 2022)

Delenatii is on my list of Paphs I need to get again.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 30, 2022)

The Mutant said:


> Delenatii is on my list of Paphs I need to get again.


Lovely species! 
By the way, do you still have your Phalaenopsis Queen Beer 'Tiny Doll'?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 30, 2022)

Hien said:


> the alba one is perfect.


Slightly smaller than other varieties I have, but great form for sure! and fragrant!


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jul 30, 2022)

SuperPaph said:


> These are beautiful. I still haven´t seen signs of blooming in my HCM. Hope when it happen, flower lack more than one month like two years ago.


Good luck! Mine usually last around 3-4 weeks in bloom.


----------

